# Do your dogs bark their heads off



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Do your dogs bark their heads off when they are out in public? Is this normal? Will they grow out of this or do I have to train them to stop barking? We are praising (“good quiet”) them and giving them treats when they are quiet and that seems to be helping. If I socialize them more will this barking become less?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmmmmm... not sure... when we are out like at Pet Smart or on a walk or something Tillie doesn't usually bark unless she meets a dog and wants to PLAY. barking is her way of saying, "I LOVE you, will you be my bestest friend in the whole wide world!!!?" sadly, it is annoying and not all dogs enjoy her barking at them! sigh ...
the only other time she barks is if she is out front and there is a dog walking by, they she will bark and totally ignore our commands for "QUIET" ... BUT when/if she does stop she gets a treat ... not sure how to help, just giving my experience!
Hopefully someone will chime in that can help figure out how to stop all the racket!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Big topic Annemarie. Socialization is a big part of it. Especially the type of barking you are talking about. Here's one article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/excessive-barking I have a rather long article as well if you want to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Big topic Annemarie. Socialization is a big part of it. Especially the type of barking you are talking about. Here's one article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/excessive-barking I have a rather long article as well if you want to email me at [email protected]


Thank you for the article and I sent you an email so you can forward me the longer article. Thanks


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The thing I love most about Abby is her "quiet" nature! I used to have poodles and they were really big barkers who could drive you crazy. Abby barks when the doorbell rings and once a week at my neighbor's pool man if she happens to be outside when he's there! If it isn't someone familiar who comes into our house she will bark until we tell her "quiet" and then she's okay again. Good luck - I hope Dave's article will help!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie is only 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu, he rarely barks out in public. only trigger is if I am paying attention (petting) another dog, he might growl, or bark... just depends.

at home, he barks at my other dogs, for attention or to start play or bicker.

and also if there's an intruder alert.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori never barks out in public. At home, when visitors arrive, is quite a different story, though


----------



## Zeus&CaliMom (Mar 26, 2011)

Zeus and Cali only bark when someone knocks on the door. We had to work with Zeus a little bit. We put a few pennies in an empty water bottle and would shake it when he barked. He quickly learned not to bark unnecessarily.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Marlowe almost never barks. If he's in the middle of a really fun play session and he'll throw in a bark or two. Oh and a couple of times on our walks at night we've come across people sitting on their steps talking on their phones. He barked like crazy then - I think they startled him. But it's only happened twice - otherwise he's silent except for harumphs, sighs, yawn/whines, snorts, and what we've dubbed "monkey noises."


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie barks at the deer in the yard. They drive her nuts. She also barks at a dog walking by if she hears them. Those are her two times she has the annoying bark. She also barks when she sees my 10yo walking home from the bus. She runs back and forth from the front window and the back door. When we come home she will bark, but that again is the happy to see you bark.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

We have dogs on three sides of our fenced in yard. When one of them barks, so does Sophie. She also barks if she hears anything while in the yard, but not much indoors, other than when someone comes to the door. She rarely barks if I'm not with her, like if she's alone outside. As soon as she sees me she barks, I think to tell me she hears or sees some threat.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. I am finding (by the comments) that a lot of the barking is normal but that I can work with my pups to get them to then quiet down after they sound the alarm. Right now they like to sound the alarm and sound the alarm and sound the alarm…………….you get the picture.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine bark at home when someone comes, especially me - they start when they hear the van door shut, and just before treats. Of course when playing. Away from home, only occasionally when hearing someone in the hall of the motel or at a show when a BIG dog walks by their crate


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine bark way too much! They bark at their HD when he gets up in the middle of the night I jump 5 feet in the air! They bark at people and other dogs I am trying to work with them I will have to read the article and get the long one also. I am still moving and don't have much time right now.
Tillie are you really saying you want to play?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, YES, most of the time she just wants to GET at whatever or who ever she is barking at to greet them and PLAY!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie only barks when someone comes to the door, or when he sees a cat out in the yard or hears something outside late at night. I don't think he has ever barked out in public or when I have taken him on walks. I do like being alerted when someone comes to the door or if he hears something in the yard at night. And he quiets right down when I 'check it out'.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci barks if she hears someone at the door or if someone she doesn't know comes in the house. I HATE this habit,but my husband has encouraged it, he thinks all dogs should be 'guard dogs', so nothing I can do.

Everyone has to be on board, I wish she didn't bark like that, drives me nuts. 

Kara


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie only barks when someone comes to the door, or when he sees a cat out in the yard or hears something outside late at night. I don't think he has ever barked out in public or when I have taken him on walks. I do like being alerted when someone comes to the door or if he hears something in the yard at night. And he quiets right down when I 'check it out'.


I have noticed even just in the past couple of days since I posted that if I 'check what they are barking about' and then say ok quiet they do quiet down a bit faster. Maybe they are thinking &#8230;."this dumb human of ours does not get what we are barking at so we are going to bark some more!!!" LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kara, it used to bother me somewhat too. However, an incident happened not long ago where I was glad Augie barks when someone comes to the door. It was during the day, doorbell rang, I thought it was a neighbor and opened the door. There was a guy there, holding a spray bottle of carpet cleaner (he said). He supposedly was going around the neighborhood giving this 'carpet cleaner' away. I told him I was not interested, and he did go on his way. But, when I watched as he got in his car and left, he did not stop at any other houses and I started getting suspicious and checked with several neighbors. He had not stopped at their homes. I don't think he could see Augie as I did not open the door far, but Augie's bark sounds a lot 'bigger' than he is. I was very thankful then for Augie and his barking when someone approaches my door. And I am not going to discourage it. I feel that it may discourage anyone who does not belong here from hanging around our house.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Tony & Milo said:


> I have noticed even just in the past couple of days since I posted that if I 'check what they are barking about' and then say ok quiet they do quiet down a bit faster. Maybe they are thinking &#8230;."this dumb human of ours does not get what we are barking at so we are going to bark some more!!!" LOL


This approach works really well with my dogs too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh Linda, your story gave me the chills... so glad Augie protected you!!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

My dog barks out loud every time he sees another dog in a leash at the park. I think it's normal as long as he does not bother anyone.


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

*This barking is driving me CRAZY!!!*

(Started new thread, please reply there, thanks)
Bella rarely barked..doesn't bark at strangers, doesn't bark at visitors, doesn't bark at dogs.

She is just over 6 months old, sleeps in her locked crate in the kitchen at night. Has been fine with that. When she wakes up in the morning (early, 6:00 or so) she starts to whine and bark. She has been doing this for a long time now but it used to be a whine and whimper and now it's a LOUD bark. She won't stop.

I go down and open the crate to let her out to pee and pay some attention to her but then she won't go back in the crate or even stay gated in the kitchen with her toys or food. She wants us to be with her and will bark and bark until she gets her way.

I have tried everything. I have let her bark it out (she can bark non-stop for more than an hour), I have tried to reward her for being quiet and not barking (but as soon as I walk away she starts up again), I gave her treats, toys, everthing I can think of.

Summer is coming, windows are open and this has got to stop. I don't plan to start my day at 6 am and she is going to wake up the whole neighborhood with this barking if I don't give in to her. She is not reliable enough to roam the house alone yet.

Help!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello!
Can't believe Bella is already 6 months old!!!
I'm so sorry to hear about the barking, hope an expert can chime in to help you out!
In reading your post, I do think that "giving in to her" when she lets out that bark in the morning MAY be what has caused this problem. From what I understand, we are NOT suppose to let them out if they bark, we are to wait till they are quiet and sitting before letting them out. Tillie has been crate trained also, but she is in our bedroom and she will stay in her crate without a peep until I CHOOSE to get up and let her out. I even get up and get the kids ready for school and out the door while Tillie stays quiet in her crate and then I typically go back to BED! LOL We did this by starting early and being consistant and never letting her out if she was barking or even whining... hope anything I've said makes sense and can maybe help you. I know you don't want her to bark, does she respond to a "QUIET" command?  Even if you are standing right next to her crate? If she does respond by stopping barking, even for just 30 seconds, make her wait quietly in the crate and then let her out and "ignore" her. Don't make a big deal, just open the crate say good morning and get on with your morning activites. Each time lengthen the amount of time between when you say quiet and when you let her out.
Just some suggestions! Hopefully other will chime in soon!!!


----------

